# Need a little help digging.



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's about as cheap as possible. Make sure they're the right bolt pattern, as ours is a funny bolt pattern.

How much snow does Missouri get a year?


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

I ordered the OEM steel wheels and tire pressure sensors from my local Chev dealer. I would be a little wary about the lowest price steel wheel......... You could wind up with balancing or "straightness" issues. Also the mounting flange will probably be less flat, possibly distorting the brake rotors, leading to premature warping. The OE wheels were $60-70 and you should be able to get a discount to that if you ask nice. Good luck.


----------



## usarmy38b (Oct 7, 2011)

We get quite a bit of snow here. Last year in one storm alone we had about 18". As far as the straightness and quality I'm not to concerned. The wheels I found for that price are OEM Cruze just through a different source that I've used in the past. I was just wondering if anyone had better luck somewhere in particular. I'd hate to go through the dealer because of the higher price but at least theres a guarantee. Thanks guys.


----------

